
Bluetooth fidget spinners are catching fire. 'Made in China.'“ - asadlambdatest
http://www.wcpo.com/news/national/fidget-spinners-are-now-catching-on-fire-just-like-vape-pens-and-hoverboards
======
basicplus2
Manufacturers have to get rid of faulty products some how.. best if you can
reimagine it into something else and flog it off cheap. Sub standard bearings
and batteries

------
sidhant01
I agree

